# buyers snow plow extensions



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

anyone know if theses buyers snow plow extensions would fit a 7.5ft lt blizzard ?

also any info or feedback on these things would be great,,, are they good, do they help in saving time, known problems??>?

thanks in advance.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Ahh, the Buyer's Snow Plow Extension.

Better known to it's friends as a ' Pro Wing '

Do a search on Pro Wings and grab a beer. It's a lot of fun reading.


----------



## willie dexter (Dec 14, 2006)

ProSeasons;719972 said:


> Ahh, the Buyer's Snow Plow Extension.
> 
> Better known to it's friends as a ' Pro Wing '
> 
> Do a search on Pro Wings and grab a beer. It's a lot of fun reading.


i dont know the answer to your ?. but lord forbid a person ask a question on here. i guess everything has been discussed. in fact i dont know why they even keep the forum open, why not just a search function. im glad proseasons took the time to give you the proper theory on the name.


----------



## chaddy1228 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the "wings and work OK. Plan on changing the rubber cutting edge. Mine lasted on hour. I fabed steel cutting edges and still Just OK.


----------

